# Goodbye Multitool



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I've carried a topeak multitool for several years now but have used it very little. I've used it to break a chain when I munched my derailleur too allow two miles of pleasurable walk a bike but not for much more. Recently, I've been trying newer swept back handlebars (no winner yet). To get the position right, I've been adjusting the bar angle and, of course, the brake and dropper locations using the multitool during rides.

I must say, using short allen wrenches on a large bodied tool is a real pita. The tool is inconvenient to use because the large body is always in the way. On top of the bulk issue, the allen keys all rotate out of the tool for use and also rotate when I don't want them too. There are some bolts where I have only a quarter turn or so before the body of the multitool hits the brake lever or the dropper lever.

I am now carrying four long allen keys, a chain breaker, a small pair of folding pliers that I've always carried anyway, two cleat screws, and a derailleur hanger and it still weights less than the multitool. I don't use the knife on the multitool any because it is too small and doesn't lock. I carry a 4" folding and locking knife anyway to defend against mountain lions so the knife in the multitool is superfluous. 

Perhaps someday I'll have a problem that my ad hoc kit won't fix that the multitool would. So far, the absolute worst thing to fix on the road is a flat that requires using a tube. The Maxis minions do not like to separate from the WTB scrapers and I may not be able to do this on the road at all, but the multitool is not helpful for this kind of repair.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I got fed up with shitty short wrenches on multitools, also.

got one of these recently and it works great.

Fix It Sticks Replaceable Edition With Carrying Bracket


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I recently picked up a One Up EDC but still carry a large Bondhus allen key tool, mainly for the 8mm key. Also the smaller Park chain breaker and Park DH tire levers. I carry alot of other crap in my pack too.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

One good thing about a multi tool is that all the tools are always there in one place. I carry a tiny one that's slightly inconvenient to use but I don't care because I hardly ever use it.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I've been using the Blackburn Big Switch, which uses a small, hollow head racket and comes with all the popular sized tools and chain breaker. It even has a hollow end on the handle that fits the tools to fit those hard to reach spots. It all fits into a small bag that also has a tube/ tire levers/ C02 holder and velcro strap.
www.blackburn.com/big switch


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

J.B. Weld said:


> One good thing about a multi tool is that all the tools are always there in one place. I carry a tiny one that's slightly inconvenient to use but I don't care because I hardly ever use it.


Yep, loose stuff is a PITA.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

telemike, I totally understand your frustration with that multi tool. I’ve carried a Topeak Alien multi tool for 22 years. It’s a tank of a tool with all the issues you’ve mentioned. Not sure if I’m ready to go through replacing it with separate Allen wrenches and such like you have. There are better multi tools on the market these days. Maybe some will chime in here if some better options.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah i throw a full size allen-wrench in my pocket if I know I'll be messing with ergonomics during a ride.

Otherwise, I have a Specialized multi-tool that I haven't used for like 3 years, just for emergencies. It has drilled-out allen wrenches to save weight. That Multi-tool with included chain breaker is only 108g.

But I get it. Most people don't care about a couple hundred grams to save weight. I also sometimes carry a folding wood-saw with appx 7" blade to cut through small fallen trees, so I'm not a total weight weenie. But the specialized tool is pretty cool. The allen wrenches aren't even super short, just drilled to have a similar weight as shorter ones.

EDIT- Sorry, it has shorter allen wrenches than I remembered. Like I said, I hardly ever use it. It just lives in my bag.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a Leatherman, heavy thing, hangs out in the bottom of the backpack.

It has however saved me a couple different times from having to walk out.

I know if I remove it, I'll need it. Kind of like a spare tube

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

milehi said:


> ... Bondhus allen key tool ...


^^^ FTW. It stays in an outside pouch on my Wingnut (tethered to the pack via strong magnet) where I can grab it in less than 2 seconds.
Plus a separate chainbreaker and a few other valuable small separate tools stashed together in a small zippered pouch inside the pack.
I use the Bondhus allen block a hundred times for every time I get any of the other tools out.
=sParty


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I carry a small multitool but a Park chain breaker after struggling with one on a multitool. If I've adjusted something and suspect it may need tweaking, I'll carry the appropriate tool for it but otherwise I won't.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hey peoples, anybody recommending a certain tool could you please provide a link to said tool for us Google challenged.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Here you go, young fella.

















Bondhus 12592 GorillaGrip Metric Fold Up Hex Key Set, 1.5-6 mm, 7-Pc


The Bondhus® 12592 HF7MS GorillaGrip® 7-Piece Metric Folding Hex Key Set features Protanium® high-torque steel blades and a 90° stop that converts the tool into a spin wrench. A ProGuard™ finish resists rust. The space-age composite handles are stronger than steel. The handle is not temperature...




www.specialized.net




=sParty


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Sparticus said:


> Here you go, young fella.
> View attachment 1958330
> 
> 
> ...


These make great bottle openers too. The ends of mine are grooved and chewed up.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sparticus said:


> Here you go, young fella.
> View attachment 1958330
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, care to photograph and show your McGyver tether system to your pouch? 😀


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hey peoples, anybody recommending a certain tool could you please provide a link to said tool for us Google challenged.


Hey Junkie... after your first comment, I edited my post to show the Specialized multitool. I forget which exact one I bought, but obviously take inventory of the bolt sizes you have and choose the smallest multitool that works.

Also, along the lines of recommending a tools, I replaced my old steel spoke wrench with a Spokey. My steel spoke wrench fit 4 different nipple sizes. But after checking my bikes, all my nipples were basically 3.25mm - 3.3mm, so I got a dedicated Spokey that is super light. (13g Spokey vs 48g of the steel one.) EDIT- Also the Spokey grabs the nip at 3 sides instead of only 2 like cheaper spoke wrenches, so it's great for soft nipples. (aluminum)

For Google-challenged, type "Spokey" into the search bar. Pro-tip: don't forget to hit enter. 









Off topic- Snip didn't used to work here I don't think... but now it is. So that's a super easy way to post stuff. Just snip and paste.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Thanks Wheelspeed, it’s nice to be able to come back to a thread and find different options when in the market.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Wheelspeed said:


> Hey Junkie... after your first comment, I edited my post to show the Specialized multitool. I forget which exact one I bought, but obviously take inventory of the bolt sizes you have and choose the smallest multitool that works.
> 
> Also, along the lines of recommending a tools, I replaced my old steel spoke wrench with a Spokey. My steel spoke wrench fit 4 different nipple sizes. But after checking my bikes, all my nipples were basically 3.25mm - 3.3mm, so I got a dedicated Spokey that is super light. (13g Spokey vs 48g of the steel one.) EDIT- Also the Spokey grabs the nip at 3 sides instead of only 2 like cheaper spoke wrenches, so it's great for soft nipples. (aluminum)
> 
> ...


So don't enter "soft nipples" into the search bar


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

milehi said:


> So don't enter "soft nipples" into the search bar


Hold on let me try that….

edit 👀


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hold on let me try that….
> 
> edit 👀


Post results here!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sparticus said:


> Post results here and take a forced vacation.


FTFY


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you know you'll be making a bunch of adjustments on the ride, bringing regular allen wrenches makes sense. But once everything is set, the multitool is compact and light for just in case use and is probably the better tool. 

It's like if I plan to make fork or shock pressure adjustments to dial it in on a ride I carry my pump with me, otherwise leave it in the trunk of my just in case.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

justin70 said:


> If you know you'll be making a bunch of adjustments on the ride, bringing regular allen wrenches makes sense. But once everything is set, the multitool is compact and light for just in case use and is probably the better tool.
> 
> It's like if I plan to make fork or shock pressure adjustments to dial it in on a ride I carry my pump with me, otherwise leave it in the trunk of my just in case.


Yep, exactly how I roll.


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

I still carry a multitool. it fits in the palm of your hand and weighs ounces. Mine save someones bacon every few rides. Its in a seat pouch, I always have it and never think about it. Tire levers are handy too, one is all you need. I don't do slime.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

There are some parts on a bike where a multi-tool won't fit...but those are just crappy designed bikes/parts.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

For my main rigs, I currently have crank bros m19 for two bikes and 1up edc/pump on the third. Haven’t taken the time to compare weights between each but they tick all the boxes, m2-m8 t25 and a chain breaker. This thread makes me curious if i would save any weight by switching to individuals instead of a multi tool. Although higher priority for me is no pack/ only frame storage. So maybe a mini bit system would be a better alternative.


----------



## Zlorfik (Oct 22, 2016)

telemike said:


> I must say, using short allen wrenches on a large bodied tool is a real pita. The tool is inconvenient to use because the large body is always in the way. On top of the bulk issue, the allen keys all rotate out of the tool for use and also rotate when I don't want them too. There are some bolts where I have only a quarter turn or so before the body of the multitool hits the brake lever or the dropper lever.


FWIW I have bought quite a few multitools in search for perfection (e.g. see my disappointing review of daysaver). And settled on spurcycle tool being most handy. Hope somebody else doing a research sees this post and likes the spurcycle tool too.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

I know it's heavy, but I use the topeak survival gear box for years now.
I have only good experiences with it and put spare 10, 11 and 12 speed chain locks inside.


----------



## jiggerjake (Sep 25, 2007)

You lost me at "4"folding knife to fend off mountain lions"


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

telemike said:


> I've carried a topeak multitool for several years now but have used it very little. I've used it to break a chain when I munched my derailleur too allow two miles of pleasurable walk a bike but not for much more. Recently, I've been trying newer swept back handlebars (no winner yet). To get the position right, I've been adjusting the bar angle and, of course, the brake and dropper locations using the multitool during rides.
> 
> I must say, using short allen wrenches on a large bodied tool is a real pita. The tool is inconvenient to use because the large body is always in the way. On top of the bulk issue, the allen keys all rotate out of the tool for use and also rotate when I don't want them too. There are some bolts where I have only a quarter turn or so before the body of the multitool hits the brake lever or the dropper lever.
> 
> ...



I usually ride in county and state parks that have loops of not more the 6 miles so at the worse, I have a 3 mile walk back to the car. I carry nothing but my phone, a water bottle and some Clif Bloks and maybe an energy bar either on the bike (bottle) or stuffed in a pocket. I hadn't used the tools I used to carry in decades except for fixing a flat and with tubeless, I haven't had a flat in years. Maybe decades. 

Only on the rare extended ride do I stuff extras in a backpack.

I carry more on my roadbike where flats are a greater possibility and I may be miles from home base. Even there, my phone is my best tool. I can always call my wife for a ride home.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I do like to carry a seperate chain tool. First time I used the integrated chaintool in a Crank Bros multitool the thing broke. The Park mini is a good choice to keep in your hydration pack. For multitools, this Blackburn tool is slick. It has regular L-shaped allen keys in the common sizes and everything else you need. Wayside Multi-Tool | Blackburn


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

This is what I’ve been carrying. Compact and ‘just enough’ bits to fix most common issues. The chain breaker actually works and has a plug kit in that part. I use it all the time riding with kids as high school coach. It never fit in my carbon ENVE bars easily. So I cut the ends off the holders and put it in my lizard skin frame strap, with tube, lever and co2. Then I move the strap from bike to bike. 









Wolf Tooth Components EnCase System Bar Kit One - Bike


Buy the Wolf Tooth Components EnCase System Bar Kit One online or shop all Bike from Backcountry.com.




www.backcountry.com















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

I no longer roll with a Camelback--too hot for me unless its going to be a really big ride of 40 plus miles. I haven't tried a waist style pack. Even on rides of up to 30 miles I don't miss carrying all that water, which brings me to the point of this conversation.

I put a Crank Bros Multi 17 tool into a Wolf Tooth B-RAD TekLite Roll-Top bag along with a Tubolito, some light weight tire levers, two large CO2 canisters with a valve, and a small folding wrench. That whole affair weighs maybe 1/2 to 3/4 of a pound. The bag is velcro mounted to a Wolf Tooth B-Rad mounting base. This allows my full size water bottle to be a little further up the down tube, which I like, and the bag is below near the bottom bracket. I put the bag on whatever bike is going out. If the ride is longer than one water bottle, I carry a small 1/2 L collapsible Camelback water bag and put it in the hidden pockets on my bib shorts underneath my jersey. (By the way, Pactimo makes some really good bib shorts/liners with pockets on the back of them!) I am more of a minimalist adventurer. 

If I am making adjustments on the bike, the ride isn't going to be very long probably anyway, so I just bring the bigger stuff with me for a quick 8-10 mile ride to get it all set. In this case I bring an empty Camelback with the tools in it.


----------



## zvonler (Jun 22, 2010)

abeckstead said:


>


I bought those also but of the four handlebars I've tried them in not one fits. Disappointing since it seems like such a clean approach.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Sounds like most of you make good use of your onboard tools, I got this little guy for $15 about 4 years ago and I think I've maybe used it 3 or 4 times during that period.









So far it's been perfect for me.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Jayem said:


> There are some parts on a bike where a multi-tool won't fit...but those are just crappy designed bikes/parts.


And that's what got me to the Fixit Sticks. Multitools that won't fit into the space. Not sure I'd call them crappy designed bikes/parts, though. There's always going to be a fastener somewhere that's difficult to reach, or in a tight spot where a clunky handle isn't going to work, or in an application where you need to tighten it more than a crappy little mini tool will let you. The thing that kills the utility of most multitools, IMO, are excessively short reach for the tool (that Bondhus actually gives good reach, but some of the others linked - yikes) and a chunky handle that doesn't let you turn the fastener enough within the space you have.



Zlorfik said:


> FWIW I have bought quite a few multitools in search for perfection (e.g. see my disappointing review of daysaver). And settled on spurcycle tool being most handy. Hope somebody else doing a research sees this post and likes the spurcycle tool too.


While I love my spurcycle bell, that tool - I can't even. So it's kinda like the fixit sticks except it's unnecessarily made of Ti (and therefore unnecessarily expensive) and it's too short? Gotcha. For that money, I'd rather buy this: T-Ratchet Kit – SILCA


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Zlorfik said:


> FWIW I have bought quite a few multitools in search for perfection (e.g. see my disappointing review of daysaver). And settled on spurcycle tool being most handy. Hope somebody else doing a research sees this post and likes the spurcycle tool too.


Okay, that Spurcycle tool is over the top awesome... definitely one of those 'might have to get one even tho I don't need one' gizmos. (Kinda like their bell, which I have.)
=sParty


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Harold said:


> While I love my spurcycle bell, that tool - I can't even. So it's kinda like the fixit sticks except it's unnecessarily made of Ti (and therefore unnecessarily expensive) and it's too short? Gotcha. For that money, I'd rather buy this: T-Ratchet Kit – SILCA


I forgot I used to have the pair of Ti Action Tek allen keys with four intergrated bits. They were insanely light. I have no idea where they are now. It isn't something I'd buy but I won them in a raffle twentysomething years ago.


----------



## waltsss (Mar 30, 2020)

I carry the edc 100cc pump with edc tool on my bike and absolutely love it. It's saved me and others quite a few times.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

waltsss said:


> I carry the edc 100cc pump with edc tool on my bike and absolutely love it. It's saved me and others quite a few times.


I like that it (100 version) includes a little extra storage if you skip the co2.


----------



## waltsss (Mar 30, 2020)

Monty219 said:


> I like that it (100 version) includes a little extra storage if you skip the co2.


yep, i have their quick link pliers in it and just had to use them last weekend


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought those Wolftooth things also that slip in the bars. They don't fit Jones bars either.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Refer back to post #12 people.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

The oneup EDC lite works very well. Nice to have the tool tucked away but easy to get to when it is needed


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Refer back to post #12 people.


Please provide a link to any/all referenced posts. 
=sParty


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

😀


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

This is my current favorite. Mineral Designs Mini bar.








Mini Bar - Multi Tool — Mineral Design


The Mini Bar is a compact, welded steel mini tool with removable bits. Strong, small, and durable. Note: Mini Bar orders will ship in 3-4 days after order is placed.




www.mineralbikes.com


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> ^^^ FTW. It stays in an outside pouch on my Wingnut (tethered to the pack via strong magnet) where I can grab it in less than 2 seconds.
> Plus a separate chainbreaker and a few other valuable small separate tools stashed together in a small zippered pouch inside the pack.
> I use the Bondhus allen block a hundred times for every time I get any of the other tools out.
> =sParty


Let me know where you ride so I can follow you and find the tool after the magnet lets go....


That would be my luck haha

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## nsd20463 (Jan 8, 2018)

I carry the PB Swiss Bike Tool. All the bits and L-key are removable (that's how you use it), so there's no access issue. The bits are high quality (and replaceable/swapable). Link for those who don't google. There's no chain breaker, spoke wrench or presta valve extractor in the PB Swiss, so for multi day rides I carry a little Pedro Six-Pack chain tool. Link... .


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Shark said:


> Let me know where you ride so I can follow you and find the tool after the magnet lets go....
> 
> 
> That would be my luck haha
> ...


He has a tether and a magnet. Still waiting on a photo of this gadgetry.


----------



## waltsss (Mar 30, 2020)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Refer back to post #12 people.











EDC V2 TOOL


All your trailside tools, always on your bike and instantly accessible The EDC (Everyday Carry) tool contains all your essential trailside tools and can be conveniently stored inside your steerer tube/stem or the EDC Pump for quick and easy access. Add the optional Tubeless Plug Kit to your EDC...




www.oneupcomponents.com













EDC PUMP


The EDC Pump offers a unique storage solution integrated into a high volume pump. It is designed to integrate with the EDC Tool System, CO2 canister or your favorite stash. Crafted from aluminum with a durable textured machined finish. PUMP VOLUME A mini pump might look appealing, but with...




www.oneupcomponents.com


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Atta boy. 👍


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> He has a tether and a magnet. Still waiting on a photo of this gadgetry.


In pack pocket:









Outside pack pocket:









Super powerful earth magnet (won't let go!):








=sParty


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ahhh…very slick. We shall call you “Quick Draw McGraw”.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

sParty. maybe you should wash your pack from time to time.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Ahhh…very slick. We shall call you “Quick Draw McGraw”.


Whenever I'm on a group ride and someone needs an allen wrench to make a quick adjustment, I'm offering them mine -- in hand -- before they've had time to take their pack off to search for theirs. 
=sParty


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Harold said:


> sParty. maybe you should wash your pack from time to time.


I do! Welcome to Oregon. 
=sParty


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sparticus said:


> Whenever I'm on a group ride and someone needs an allen wrench to make a quick adjustment, I'm offering them mine -- in hand -- before they've had time to take their pack off to search for theirs.
> =sParty


Yep, hence your new nickname. It really is a great idea.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Problem with multi bit tools is you will eventually lose a bit in the grass


----------



## phorest (Jul 29, 2009)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> I've been using the Blackburn Big Switch, which uses a small, hollow head racket and comes with all the popular sized tools and chain breaker. It even has a hollow end on the handle that fits the tools to fit those hard to reach spots. It all fits into a small bag that also has a tube/ tire levers/ C02 holder and velcro strap.
> www.blackburn.com/big switch


Finally found a link that worked!... Big Switch Ratchet Multi-Tool | Blackburn


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

phorest said:


> Finally found a link that worked!... Big Switch Ratchet Multi-Tool | Blackburn


Like


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

MattiThundrrr said:


> View attachment 1958551



I'll trade those 9 - 10mm sockets for a t25.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

J.B. Weld said:


> I'll trade those 9 - 10mm sockets for a t25.


Ridiculous the amount of tools needed nowadays, but torx is so much better


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Ridiculous the amount of tools needed nowadays, but torx is so much better


I don't agree, here's my torx rant:


Several problems IME:

Giant aluminum bolts/fasteners with huge amounts of friction and loc-tite with dinky little torque interfaces. Even relatively large torx fittings are too small for this application. Sure, you can impart a ton of torque...plenty of torque to strip the interface right out. Most common in pivot bolts. Yay, we saved weight. Even lighter with the metal shavings from the rounded hole.

Shallow torx heads that work fine in the laboratory and also save weight, but on the trail trying to tighten with a multi-tool, also resulting in stripped interface or busted knuckles. The hex interface keeps the tool somewhat straight, not perfect, but miles better in many cases. That's kind of the issue, the interface on these doesn't keep the tool straight and impart the force evenly. On the negative side of hex tools, when the tool gets worn that can trash your interface real quick.

And what driver (hex) works more adequately in lower grade and hardness steels which inevitably is something that one encounters when using various drivers????

And yea, now starting to see different sized torx bolts on bikes like T20, T15, is really annoying. Many of these are decent, but then we need the whole bike to be like this (torx instead of hex), not just select parts.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My 33 year old well loved and well traveled Bondhus. Old enough that the #6 hex is twisted from removing the crown from a pair of Tange Switchblades. Its removed the caps from many beer bottles too.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

After using Ritchey tool from 1988 to 2012, I decided to update my multi tool for my modern bike. It’s still like new, from 2012. It’s a fine tool, on sale at the time for $12. Side plate doubles as chain tool handle and tire lever. 2 of the Allen’s are too short, but it’s emergency use only


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

I just bought one of these. Insanely expensive, but when you consider that just a dynaplug tool is $50, it makes sense to pay another $25 for something that's an all-in-one.








Dynaplug® / Wheelie Wrench™ Pro / Hans Rey Edition | Fix Manufacturing


We took the Wheelie Wrench™ Pro and partnered with Dynaplug® and Hans Rey to bring you our best bike tool with the quickest tubeless puncture solution on the market.




fixmfg.com


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

MultiTools are the best bang for the space - with the caveats mentioned about the reduced function vs separate tools. I like a Multi tool in the 10x category, including two tools I have found are needed; t25 torx and 8mm allen.
Built-on chain tool? Those really do suck due to tiny size/interference/may need a separate handle, so I carry a Topeak super chain tool:








I cut off the allen wrench holder ears and ditch the key because the Multi has that, but keep the holder for the included chain end holder clip - which is soooo nice. A bit lighter than the Park version, and with a longer handle for torque.

In the past I've had issues UNlocking the master links on the trail if I needed to, so I've added the Granite Talon tire lever and masterlink pliers to the kit;








Pair of tire levers with a pin in one that become pliers. Supposed to be able to store a masterlink in there, but that looks a bit sketchy.
I tried the Park MT-1,








but the rigidly fixed tools are even harder to get into/onto fasteners than a hinged Multi, so it was retired long ago. For hex nuts/etc I just carry a 4" crescent like this one:








Opens to 1/2", and you can get them in Ti, but whatever.


----------



## geokite (May 17, 2007)

Wow, quite a thread of tools.

My contribution: Richey CPR12+
Haven't had to use the chain breaker yet. At 96g, it ticked all the boxes I wanted.



https://us.ritcheylogic.com/us_en/bike/accessories/cpr-12-plus-multi-tool


----------

